# My computer .



## trickson (Dec 16, 2008)

Just thought I would share some pictures of my computer with you all .


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Dec 16, 2008)

hows that ultra cpu chiller thing treating you?


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2008)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> hows that ultra cpu chiller thing treating you?



Very well I must say ! I have had this for about 3 years now ( going one 3 that is ) and it just keeps going strong .


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 16, 2008)

Your old school wired phone looks a bit out of place amongst all that tech.

Where does your tower sit?  I don't see it in the big pic.

We also have the same monitor


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> Your old school wired phone looks a bit out of place amongst all that tech.
> 
> Where does your tower sit?  I don't see it in the big pic.
> 
> We also have the same monitor



Yeah I like the PHONE it is so 80's  it is on the floor beside my desk I will post a pic . I mounted the monitor onto the back of my desk as you see .


----------



## Haytch (Dec 16, 2008)

Love the fan over the ram modules. Almost as bad as mine.  I use to have the OCZ cooler for the ram, but when i changed motherboards it nolonger had the room required for the ram cooler between the ram modules and Graphics card so i had to ditch it.  Ended up doing something simular to yours but a little more silly.  

Not bad setup, what games you play ?


----------



## trickson (Dec 16, 2008)

Haytch said:


> Love the fan over the ram modules. Almost as bad as mine.  I use to have the OCZ cooler for the ram, but when i changed motherboards it no longer had the room required for the ram cooler between the ram modules and Graphics card so i had to ditch it.  Ended up doing something similar to yours but a little more silly.
> 
> Not bad setup, what games you play ?


It keeps the RAM cool . 

Crysis , Home world ( all 3 ) ,  HL2 , Doom III , Quake4 , Lost planet and many more .
Take a look at this .


----------

